# Ty 23 months



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ty 23 months, how is he growing up? I need a better camera to really get his colour and I need another person to really see his chest and head up. But not too bad


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

showing better colour, better camera and a friend to stack him, thanks for opinions


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

You still need better pictures of him. You need to stand less toward his front and more toward his side.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

He's beautiful, big old bear head...

But you need pics level with him, from the side.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I will try for better pics this weekend, I am going to watch a show so maybe someone there will help. Thanks for the comments


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Stand opposite his shoulder, kneel down so his topline is level with your eye.

This shows the position to be in


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Get perpendicular to the dog and squat or sit.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Trudy,

Every GSD show that we have been entered in Ontario, has had Hock Walkers.

Here is the GSDCC Grand Victor 2008, Trafalgar's Full Throttle.










I guess you will be going to the Purina Nationals this weekend.
Go check out the Utility & Open B trials, I bet you will Eves This Ones For You.

GSDCC Obedience Victor 2008/2009 










Very Nice dog, we have trialed may times with them. :thumbup:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

what a gorgeous dog


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks I will try to take better pics, Brian I am going to watch the show and yes we are planning to watch lots of obedience. Are you going? I have seen lots of hock walkers at specialty shows like the grand victor but have seen lots of nice ones at all breed shows. I mostly go and watch, we haven't entered anywhere. If you are at the show we should try to meet, Sat and Sun I will have Ty in the van. I would love to show him off if you are interested.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

DeeJays Owner:

i know the breeder of Trafalgar.
i also know the handler in one of your pics.
i know the breeder and the handler from the USA.


----------



## ButterzxLieu (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice dog.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Trudy,
We are not entered this weekend, so will not be going.
I train outdoors, and don't want to jump my dog in the snow or on ice.

As far as pictures go try and run Ty around before stacking.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

well we enjoyed the show, but didn't get any new pics. Enjoyed visiting and chatting and seeing the other dogs. Watched obedience and confirmation, very few GS in obedience, and some of the confirmation ones were way too over angulated for me, OK most of them, but most had OK temperments, lots of crowds, dogs, and things going on. Ty was his usual unflappable self and we had lots of people taking pics and asking about why he looked different. I am proud to say the GS booth had lots of stacked pics of other dogs and a pic of Ty herding and Sin herding and tracking. So we were represented on the info board and I could proudly point that out to all who saw Ty. He probably had over a hundred pats and hugs.

I will admit some breeders made nasty comments about him being German Showline but when I corrected them they did a double take and said well he looked like a good one of that. Not exactly what they prefer but no one questioned as to his gender, and all random people comments said they prefered his head. 

I don't care, he is Best In Show in my books always, even though we were NOT entered just observing. I feel you can't learn unless you see and make your own opinions.


----------

